# Aftershave balm like Burt's Bees



## bman0023 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi All, I am trying to make an after shave balm similar to Burt's Bees.  They list Sunflower oil, coconut oil, glycerin, and stearic acid in the ingredients.  Does anyone have any experience and recipe in making something close to this?  It is a great product and expensive!  I have made a good bit of soap, but never a balm or lotion. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks, Brad


----------



## lsg (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is a simple balm recipe, just substitute coconut oil and sunflower oil for the oil, but I believe beeswax is more beneficial to the skin than stearic acid.  Just fool around with the recipe until it is how you like it.  

1/8  teaspoon  essential oil
                              1 teaspoon glycerine or honey
                               1/4 ounce of beeswax
 1/4 cup nut oil or vegetable oil

Heat beeswax and oil in a double boiler (or microwave) until the beeswax is melted
Remove from heat source and  whip mixture with an electric beater until creamy in texture 
Add the glycerine or honey and about 4-5 drops of essential oil and whip again.  Put into sterilized container.


----------



## boyago (Dec 7, 2014)

lsg said:


> Here is a simple balm recipe, just substitute coconut oil and sunflower oil for the oil, but I believe beeswax is more beneficial to the skin than stearic acid.  Just fool around with the recipe until it is how you like it.
> 
> 1/8  teaspoon  essential oil
> 1 teaspoon glycerine or honey
> ...



Am I the only one finding it ironic that Burt's Bees uses stearic and not beeswax?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 8, 2014)

It's probably to keep the vegans happy................but then "Burt's Stearics" doesn't sound quite as good


----------



## Susie (Dec 8, 2014)

lsg said:


> Here is a simple balm recipe, just substitute coconut oil and sunflower oil for the oil, but I believe beeswax is more beneficial to the skin than stearic acid.  Just fool around with the recipe until it is how you like it.
> 
> 1/8  teaspoon  essential oil
> 1 teaspoon glycerine or honey
> ...



I was thinking of making a balm using glycerin, but don't want to use a preservative(I am allergic to the preservatives in contact lens solution.)  Is it safe to add glycerin to balm with no preservative?  This would help me a lot if I can.

This is the ingredient list in Burt's Bees aftershave:

water, helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil, glycerin, cocos nucifera (coconut) oil, stearic acid, aloe barbadensis leaf extract, glucose, citrus aurantium bergamia (bergamot) fruit oil, citrus medica limonum (lemon) peel oilcitrus aurantium dulcis (orange) peel oil, pogostemon cablin (patchouli) oil, citrus reticulata (tangerine/petitgrain) leaf oil, abies sibirica (fir needle) oil, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf oil, bisabolol, xanthan gum, sucrose stearate lecithin, sodium borate, tocopherol, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf extract, glucose oxidase, lactoperoxidase
Read more at http://www.burtsbees.com/Natural-Sk...e/588-999,default,pd.html#pCkMcxXJYeJei75x.99


----------



## lsg (Dec 8, 2014)

You can keep it in the refrigerator and use up a small batch in a week or two, if making the recipe for yourself.


----------



## Susie (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------

